# Janet From Illinois



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Check with honey householder on here he has good wax


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

Welcome!!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bjamesvw (Apr 17, 2014)

Welcome from Lansing, IL.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome. You will like it here!


----------



## BeePappy (Apr 13, 2013)

Welcome! Bee Source is a great site.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Janet!


----------

